# Apple Mail 6.0 Gmail et Mountain Lion



## marco33g (7 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

Depuis l'installation de Moutain Lion, j'ai de gros problèmes avec Apple Mail 6.0 dont je me servais tous les jours auparavant. 

J'ai pas mal cherché sur internet, cependant la plupart des forums renvoient sur des vieilles versions de Mail et les réponses sont trop vieilles.

J'ai aussi essayé de supprimer et de recréer mon compte Gmail dans Apple Mail 6.0, mais toujours le même problème : le logiciel rame, n'arrive pas à récupérer les mails, et fait planter le Mac lorsque je lance Mail. 

J'ai essayé une énième fois de supprimer mon compte et lorsque j'essaie de le recréer le message suivant m'apparaît : 

_Le serveur Google IMAP «imap.gmail.com» ne répond pas. Veuillez vérifier que la connexion fonctionne correctement et que le nom du serveur est également correct. Si c&#8217;est le cas, il est possible que le serveur soit momentanément indisponible. Si vous continuez, il vous sera peut-être impossible de recevoir des messages._





Je ne sais pas à quoi cela est dû, mais en tous cas ce problème a émergé après l'installation de Mac OSX 10.8.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2012)

marco33g a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Depuis l'installation de Moutain Lion, j'ai de gros problèmes avec Apple Mail 6.0 dont je me servais tous les jours auparavant.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas rencontré ton problème, compare tes réglages par rapport à mon screen, éventuellement reprends tes réglages dans le Webmail de @gmail (options)


----------



## marco33g (7 Août 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse. J'ai comparé avec ta configuration, et j'ai exactement la même de mon côté. 

En fait, mail n'arrive pas à se connecter aux serveurs Google (ni imap ni SMTP).

PS : j'ai posté une réponse il y a quelques heures avec une capture d'écran, mais elle n'a pas été modérée.


----------



## marco33g (7 Août 2012)

Du nouveau :

Après une tentative de restaurer mon compte Gmail sur Mail 6.0, mes emails se sont affichés. Cependant, j'ai l'impression que le logiciel rame. 

Quand je supprime un mail des mails reçus et que j'ouvre un dossier de ma BAL et que je retourne sur ma boîte de réception, cet email ne disparaît pas.

Autre chose, Mail semble faire plein de choses à la fois : synchronisation, mise à jour du répertoire de la mémoire cache, récupération etc. J'ai l'impression qu'il collecte tous les messages envoyés/reçus (+ de 4000) depuis l'utilisation de l'adresse. Du coup cette opération occupe le logiciel et pour l'envoi ou la réception d'emails on dirait qu'il a du mal. 

Cependant, on dirait que le problème se résout tout seul car dans le diagnostic de connexion tout est au vert. Mais apparemment le problème s'en va comme il arrive. 

Je tiens aussi à préciser que j'utilise Mail hors connexion chez moi. C'est-à-dire que comme je n'ai plus internet, j'écris mes mails hors connexion et je les envoie le matin depuis le travail. C'est peut-être ça qui perturbe le logiciel ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2012)

marco33g a dit:


> Du nouveau :
> 
> Après une tentative de restaurer mon compte Gmail sur Mail 6.0, mes emails se sont affichés. Cependant, j'ai l'impression que le logiciel rame.
> 
> ...



Le meilleur moyen, c'est d'aller faire le ménage depuis le Webmail ... et passer par les options pour éviter que Mail ne reprenne les 4'000 derniers messages 

C'est bien possible 





> C'est peut-être ça qui perturbe le logiciel ?


----------



## marco33g (8 Août 2012)

Merci Albert. Il faudra que je me décide à faire un peu de ménage sur le webmail, et si j'ai bien compris, cela se synchronisera avec Mail.

Je pense que mon problème s'est résolu tout seul car j'ai fait un petit test : je suis connecté en câble RJ-45 sur internet et Mail ne fonctionne pas car il n'arrive pas à se connecter au serveur Imap (erreur "port 993"). Au contraire, en me connectant sur un réseau wi-fi proche, Mail arrive à se connecter et fonctionne bien. Je pense que le problème vient de là, sans pouvoir l'expliquer plus en détail.

Toujours est-il que cela dédouane Mountain Lion de toute responsabilité, ce que je tiens à préciser pour ne pas lancer de rumeurs inutiles.

À bientôt !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)

marco33g a dit:


> Merci Albert. Il faudra que je me décide à faire un peu de ménage sur le webmail, et
> 
> Je pense que mon problème s'est résolu tout seul car j'ai fait un petit test : je suis connecté en câble RJ-45 sur internet et Mail ne fonctionne pas car il n'arrive pas à se connecter au serveur Imap (erreur "port 993"). Au contraire, en me connectant sur un réseau wi-fi proche, Mail arrive à se connecter et fonctionne bien. Je pense que le problème vient de là, sans pouvoir l'expliquer plus en détail.



Oui Marco, 





> si j'ai bien compris, cela se synchronisera avec Mail.



Enfin quelqu'un qui voit juste 





> Toujours est-il que cela dédouane Mountain Lion de toute responsabilité, ce que je tiens à préciser pour ne pas lancer de rumeurs inutiles.



Chez moi le port 993 fonctionne, j'ai coché derrière > *utiliser SSL*


----------



## UnkleDark (10 Octobre 2012)

J'ai eu le même souci: as tu essayé en configurant ton Gmail en pop et non en imap ?


----------



## ryoko069 (8 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 
j'ai le même soucis avec mail sur mountain Lion. Il plante au bout d'un certain moment, et utilise 5GO de ram. Impossible à quitter sans forcer la fermeture. Bizarre.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2013)

UnkleDark a dit:


> J'ai eu le même souci: as tu essayé en configurant ton Gmail en pop et non en imap ?



Pour pourvoir réceptionner les mails, sur tous mes bidules et PC, j'ai configuré Gmail en IMAP.
Les courriels issus de @hotmail et @yahoo sont dirigés vers un des comptes Gmail
Mon FAI ne me sert que pour l'accès à Internet, pas de courriels pourris depuis mon FAI


----------

